# How much longer (or shorter) is your next boat going to be?



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

It seems we all want a bigger boat. Is this really true? Or are some of us looking to downsize? And are some of us perfectly happy with what we've got?

I propose a poll to see is bigger is really better. How many feet longer is your next boat going to be? To keep this reasonably accurate, use realistic buying plans, not a pie-in-the-sky wish list. (No Queen Marys please, unless of course, you are the Queen.)

Good luck!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

New sailnet poll at http://www.sailnet.com/forums/sailnet-com-polls/48693-how-much-longer-shorter-your-next-boat-going.html

It seems we all want a bigger boat. Is this really true? Or are some of us looking to downsize? And are some of us perfectly happy with what we've got?

I propose a poll to see if bigger is really better. How many feet longer is your next boat going to be? To keep this reasonably accurate, use realistic buying plans, not a pie-in-the-sky wish list. (No Queen Marys please, unless of course, you are the Queen.)

Good luck!

Take the poll here.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think that it depends on where you are in life... it seems that most people go up to a larger boat and then as the kids and such no longer sail commonly with them...downsize... Many important sailing figures have settled on rather small boats as their ideal sailboat...

As I said in a previous post:



> Look at what boats some very well respected sailboat designers chose. Many chose smaller boats for their personal sailing craft.
> 
> Capt. Nat Herreshoff designed for himself the 26' "Alerion III". When Capt. Nat was in his seventies and living in Florida, he sailed a *30'* K/CB "Pleasure"
> 
> ...


----------



## Harryeod (Sep 4, 2006)

I am very happy with my 32 foot. I had a 27 foot that I lived aboard but it was just a little small for me. I have room now and hopefully this is as big as I will go; unless Bill Gates decides to give me a few million dollars of his pocket change.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

At 52 years old and still fooling around J24 racing I see a Catalina 309 in the future 


When the time is right in 2 or 3 years there will be enough used ones and it is about all the boat i feel the wife and i need to overnight without getting out of control with boatyard costs 


And boatyard costs are buy far my biggest factor as they will exceed the boat cost in 10 years more or less due the limited amount of DIY that is allowed


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

We're on our last boat. The prior one was a 34 footer and we were perfectly happy with it, but it was a coastal cruiser. We debated whether to keep sailing that one and get the offshore boat later or get the offshore boat sooner and start enjoying the benefits sooner too. We're having a great time with the bigger boat, but dock fees went up, insurance, fuel costs, maintenance costs etc.


----------



## CS271409 (Mar 1, 2006)

Seven feet longer please. 27 ft to 34 seems reasonable. (until I get a 34, then 42 will look like a "must have"!)


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow - a good thread in OT? Go figure. This is good info.


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

My last was a 25'. but I lived in FL and kept it on the St John with day dreams of longer cruising. Now I live out side of Dallas and want something easy to trailer. I'll rent a Cabin on the lake instead.


----------



## scolil (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a 25'. It takes a while to set up and take down and is probably too big for most of the waters around here. The best would be something small for the area, then charter when I can get to bigger waters.

I just cannot get over the fact that my family fits better on a 25' boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a 34' and it has worked out great for me, it's a keeper. I had a 26' before this one, but steped up in size to live aboard. I'm glad I didn't go any bigger because I solo alot and it easyer on me to handle I think then a bigger boat would be. When I started looking around I looked at boats in the 30' to 36' range.


----------



## harryrezz (Dec 10, 2003)

So far as climbing the size ladder, been there, done that. 44' is just right for me now (36,000 pounds, empty). At 69 I won't be looking to move up. Eventually will probably move down to a daysailer or (heaven forbid) a small power boat.
But in the meantime - 44' is just fine!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

When I retire, we'll step up to a 52' and that's it, got a 37 right now which we love, but when the kids with friends with kids come down it's a little tight.

My wife and I are pretty comfortable sailing a 45 and I think the 52 rigged the same should be fine, plus I'll have a few more years of experience


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Definitely in the wrong forum.....maybe one of our gentle sweet and loving mods could move it to GD.....

However, for the time being, tis a breath of fresh air in this vile place where fetid winds do spread their noxious fumes......... Sadly it will end up a ruined hulk if left here to rot amidst ugly mutterings on the evils of port tack or even worse a treatise on the sad fate of those who would sail on starboard but are trapped falling away to leeward towards a rocky shore to port....

Current Womboat 34' OK for local and a bit of coastal but in reality a tad cramped for liveaboard. Next Womboat will be somewhere 40 to 44 and will be semi permanent (at least) liveaboard. After that I expect to end my days in something like a Folkboat but by then I'm afraid, living ashore.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

36 ft is where I am at, and I will stay there.
Long keel too.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Moved to general discussion as requested. 

We will eventually downsize to the 30-35' range from 52' to have a boat more suitable for short term cruising with a shoal draft.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Moved to general discussion as requested.
> 
> We will eventually downsize to the 30-35' range from 52' to have a boat more suitable for short term cruising with a shoal draft.


Cam, I have just the boat for you!

Our next will be 38-43 feet, tri-cabin arrangement. Or we'll get a second boat that our kids can skipper.


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Great question. Oddly enough, when I first bought my boat...it was a handful for me to singlehand at 30ft....and seemed huge. Now, after racing/cruising on a friend's 40ft...I think I would like a little bigger, at some point...maybe 36 or 38. A little more room would be nice...and I like the difference in feel of a bigger boat, esp in heavier weather.

However, when I hear how much the costs (storage, mooring, rigging, sails) goes up for each foot...I'm once again happy with my 30ft girl. The plan is to keep her for 5 years, then see where I'm at...still lotsa learning to do and experience to get.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

My 5th and last boat. Content with where I am. Would never go larger as I often single hand.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I went from my first boat, a Venture 21 to my present boat, a classic wooden 38' LOA yawl. Oh Joy is a sweet old girl but leaves a bit to be desired as a long term cruiser/liveaboard due to her narrow beam and traditional design. Seeing as I'd like 10 knots of hull speed, something in the 65' range looks nice. Then again, being 52, I may not be up to the tasks required of a 65 footer in too many years.

So, after I get Bob Perry to come by and eyeball her for an interior redesign, we'll see what he comes up with. I'll just have to have a good bottle of Scotch handy for him.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

We went from a 26' (trailerable) in '90 to a 27' in '95 to a 34' in '00 and back down to a 31' this year.

Got out of sequence there, somehow.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Reality is, my just shy of 30'r is a nice size. BUT, I do like the overall size, roominess of a boat in the 34-36' range. May not like the cost's involved, but that will probably be the next boat size if there is one at some point in time. Wife wants a shower on board, current boat does not have one.

marty


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Our first was a 32 and we moved up this season to a C36 which is probably all the boat we'll need for the foreseeable future.

Looking at the crystal ball, I can see moving down to small day sailor we live very close to, just as easily as I can see moving over/up to a similar to slightly larger boat with more offshore cababilty to be our home for most/part of the year. 

All depends on how the future unfolds. For now my dreams of early retirement are packed away and my hope is I'll be able to recover in time to retire at "normal" retirement age.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

The biggest factor to me, is where and how the boat will be used. For what I do, and intend to do, my boat is well suited. The trade-offs for more room would be increased draft and bridge clearance, two things that are great about my current boat.


----------



## genieskip (Jan 1, 2008)

For decades I raced "Other People's Boats" (and cruised with them too). About 10 years ago I finally bought my own cruiser, a 24' Dutch flyer. (a European boat that isn't seen much over here but it had full standing headroom, a diesel engine and a private head compartment) After a few years I found it too small and too slow so I moved up to an Ericson 32. Still, I wanted to sail offshore, where most of my experience has been and I found that boat too small, so I got a J40, which I love, even though I am tearing it apart and putting it back together my way. My situation is a bit different since my wife gets extremely motion sick and only likes little one or two hour cruises in the harbor. I take a decent cruise on _Genie_ with sailing buddies once a summer and get my kicks that way, as well as occasionally doing some ocean racing on OPBs that need some decent help in the crew resumes that they have to supply the race committee.

Having just turned 70, I can still singlehand the 40 and don't foresee going up in size. My next boat is going to be a simple daysailer I can handle at 80 and beyond.


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

Going from 25 to 50 in a few years.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

We are going from a 30 foot to a 36 or 37 foot. Our plan is to move aboard and cruise for an extended period of time.


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

Three feet longer would be nice. That way we could have a head instead of a porta potty. I would even trade my easy to trailer 22 for a 25. I don't have a truck to pull her so she stays in a slip.


----------



## TheFrog (Oct 25, 2007)

Currently at 19'. Would like a ~40' catamaran or ~50' monohull for cruising eventually. Probably need to hit something around 30' in between.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

30' at the moment. Soon to be 34' -- hopefully...


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

8' to 25' to 29' to 34' now 40'. This is it, unless (until?) I get to where I can't handle it safely, then I'll probably go to 34' then 29' then 25' and back to 8' ( I like symmetry). 
John


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

8 foot to 12 foot to 20 foot to 27 foot to 34 foot. 

Love the 34. May go to 40 to 44 next, or just stick with the 34. Have spoke to three owners now of Rival 34s who went larger and regretted it, noting the 34 was their favorite of all the boats they owned. Sweet spot in size and strength.


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

My 30' has the room down under of a much larger boat and holds us in great comfort for cruising Maine. Something faster would always be nice, but not worth the extra expen$e in my book. We're very happy. 

I'm thinking we'll stay at 30' for at least another 5-7 years and see which way the family wants to go with cruising. Perhaps a bigger boat if we ever do more extensive cruising.

I don't see downsizing unless I'm forced to go trailer-sailor (which I must say sounds pretty enticing some days!)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Threads merged by request.


----------



## Matt Galo (May 3, 2006)

26' now then in a few years I'd like to get close to 40', but not more.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

25' and would stay here. Next boat will be more racer than cruiser. If there is a next boat.


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

i'm at 30' now. if we start having longer trips on the boat (which i'm hoping for) i'd like to get up to 36'.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Went from 18 to 20, 22, 25 and now 45' (really 53' with bowsprit and davits). Biggest issue for the next boat is what the wife can comfortably handle. She is going pretty well at the moment so my guess around 43-45' is looking a good size (with a ketch rig)

Ilenart


----------



## TractorJohn (Sep 9, 2008)

My last few boats have each been smaller. I now use a 25 swing keel trailer sailer. Just the two of us, I single hand it, and trailer to far away places.
Today I double reefed the main, put up the storm jib, sailed for three hours in a driving rain while hiding under the bimini. I know it sounds bad but it was a great day sailing. TJ


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Started at 28 Islander...Have a 35 C&C perfect for us. Can singlehand or take a two week costal trip. I will stay put


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Now at 44 ft, no plans to change that. We bought our present boat for cruising the South Pacific and maybe a circumnav in coming years. I can easily handle the boat alone and reckon I can do that for another 15 years.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

With 69 votes in, the results (and the comments!) are really starting to indicate something about life and sailing. For instance, the comments around the captain's age and boat size are very revealing.

(Yes, I did use "size", "69" and "revealing" in one post. Hope I don't get banned now.)


----------



## Calabego (Nov 4, 2008)

At the ripe ol' age of 40 (for 8 more days anyway) The 20 is fun and easy to single hand here in the ditch. Rigged for crusing, she's manageable in the tack happy Columbia. She's a little cramped for sleeping 2 adults, a 9 year old and a dog though. I've been pressured to rig her for racing by my sailing buddies, but find its just better to race OPB and use mine for cruising/camping. 
I'm getting itchy to explore the San Juans and I've been considering cabin space, amenities and pre-owned price which have been pushing me to a 27 or 30 which seems just about right for the ditch and the coast.
The difficulty is that the fleet has great mooring rates, and I'll end up more than doubling the mooring on a non fleet 27-30' boat.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Calabego said:


> I'm getting itchy to explore the San Juans and I've been considering cabin space, amenities and pre-owned price which have been pushing me to a 27 or 30 which seems just about right for the ditch and the coast.
> The difficulty is that the fleet has great mooring rates, and I'll end up more than doubling the mooring on a non fleet 27-30' boat.


If you're at McCuddys, say hi to my Cal 20 when you walk by (Aurora). My brother typically has her out every other weekend.

Take note that you can keep a 28 footer at an open boat house slip on the North Portland channel if y0u can find a space. We had our c&c 27 there for only $85 a month, with electric. Single wide slip, but cross current right in front of her.

For a low investment idea, I liked the older Cal 28 flush decks. There was a black hull one there at McCuddys for quite awhile with the mast on the deck. It was like a scaled p Cal 20.


----------



## Calabego (Nov 4, 2008)

Jim H said:


> If you're at McCuddys, say hi to my Cal 20 when you walk by (Aurora). My brother typically has her out every other weekend.
> 
> Take note that you can keep a 28 footer at an open boat house slip on the North Portland channel if y0u can find a space. We had our c&c 27 there for only $85 a month, with electric. Single wide slip, but cross current right in front of her.
> 
> For a low investment idea, I liked the older Cal 28 flush decks. There was a black hull one there at McCuddys for quite awhile with the mast on the deck. It was like a scaled p Cal 20.


I've seen Aurora. I do also remember that larger Cal. It reminded me that mine was a scale model of the "real" boats. :-D 
Before the weather turned to Northwest rainshine, I was out at least once a week. Good tip on the NOPO channel. I hadn't thought of that. Do you recall how long it took to motor to the Columbia? That would make keeping the Cal20 for racing reasonable (if a slip were available for the 27).
How did you like the C&C? Did you take her coastal crusing? Did you notice any issues with the hull to deck joint?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well, since my present boat is a 9'2 inflatable sevylor with homebrew sail kit.. the choice was pretty easy! ;-}


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

well I am sailing an oday daysailer now....and its a nice boat but I want something I can sleep on....I think....my gf certainly does...so I am thinking maybe a t30 tartan.....got my eye on two of um...or will when I get the ten posts in....(maybe not my eye at first...but you know what I mean..)


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

8 to 10, 19 to 27-29 feet.


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a 30 Bristol now, and I don't see myself getting anything larger. If I did, it would be around a 34-35. I don't want something that is too hard to sail by myself, or draws too much for certain anchorages.


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Next boat is 5' larger.










Sou'wester 42.

The interior is just a little larger and has more storage plus room for a genset and a bit stiffer/heavier for longer bluewater voyages.


----------



## Hillster (Nov 19, 2008)

I voted for 1 to 3 feet bigger only because the models I'm saving for will be 33 to 34 in length. I am fine with my O'day 322 32' but my dream "old shoe" boat is a nice 33' Cape Dory or a 34' Pacific Seacraft Crealock. If I can find a nice condition Valiant 32 for sale this summer, I may just stay the same size.

When I first got the bug/dream I had visions of some monster center cockpit 45 footer or bigger. After actually owning a boat now and having to singlehand her most of the time, I am sold on this size of boat.

I could easily live on a 27' Norsea, Pacific Seacraft, or 27' to 28' Cape Dory. Unfortunately, the marinas around Galveston and houston will only allow livaboards with 30 footers or bigger.

I can truely see why Skip allen really liked his custom 27' "wildflower" for his journeys. It is so nice to just unhook and go without stress of manuvering a big whale of a boat.


----------



## SteveRobison (Dec 2, 2008)

Happy with my 34'er.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

hopefully longer .....we'll see how that goes down


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Since I already have a windsurfer, 14' daysailor, 19' Lightning and a 27' Tartan I find that I love you people with bigger boats who need crew. I have my hands full with my own fleet and frankly, can't afford more boat(s) then I already have at the tender young age of 50.
Thanks for the poll Bene505.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Had a 27', now have been perfectly comfortable living on our 33 for the last 6+ years. Planning to take it cruising next year, and continue to live on it till we're too old and feeble. Then we'll become "transvesselites" and switch to a trawler, approx same size.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

A 36 is a good ship, and just about right for me.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Looking at the results of the poll, I've worked out some statistics. I used the middle number for doing averaging. E.g., for a range of "4-6", I used 5. Since this was 1 more than the smallest number, I used 11 feet for the "10 or more feet" category. Here are the results:

Firstly, 27% of us were perfectly happy. They can buy the first round next time we are together. Or vice-vera. I don't care as long as it's soon.

Average Over All: 4.32 feet increase.

Average Downsizing: 8 feet. That was by 7% of us. My perception is that this is mostly by older sailors that want to keep sailing in spite of decreasing physical abilities. (I hope I'm similarly able, as that time is not far off for any of us.) So when we get older, we downsize decisively.

Average Increase: 7 feet 4 inches exactly. That was by 66% of us. So let's not hear anything about 2-foot-itis or 3-foot-itis. We have officially determined those phrases to be inaccurate. From now on, I'd expect all true sailnetters to use the term "7-feet-4-inch-itis". Or use "88-inch-itis". 

When adult beverages are involved, or when actually out on the water, the term "7-foot-itis" is an acceptable rounded number. Giu can use "2.2 meter-itis", but somehow I think he's perfectly happy with his boat.

Regards


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

What new boat? I'll "Die Behind the wheel" of this one. Call me Deacon Blue


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was happy with my O'Day 322. Sailed it a lot by myself. We owned her for about 12 years.

But I'm going down to a Cape Dory 25D, which can be moved around on a trailer. I think that'll work out just fine for me, and I'll get to go to all the places around the US that I always wanted to see and sail.


----------



## hobohut (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm going for a much smaller open boat. I currently have a Cape Dory 25 but it requires to much work to rig and launch. Living here in the midwest I get tired of sailing the same lake all the time. Id like to explore a lot more. However I loved my Cape Dory when I was sailing out east.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like you two should get together for a Cape Dory 25 sail. And maybe Hobohut can sell her to Selkirk.


----------



## hobohut (Feb 21, 2009)

Selkir wants a cape dory 25d which is a much different boat than the cape dory 25.


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

Currently 30' but I like the extra space aboard a 34-36'. Larger head (with a shower) for the admiral and more stowage for things like batteries. Shallow draft next time.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds like you want a catamaran...  come over to the darkside... 


patrickrea said:


> Currently 30' but I like the extra space aboard a 34-36'. Larger head (with a shower) for the admiral and more stowage for things like batteries. Shallow draft next time.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Half way through the summer, we're pretty happy with our Beneteau 505.


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd like a sailable dingy for my Catalina 22, so I'll probably be dropping down to 8-10 feet for my next boat (but keep the 22 also).

I used to think I wanted a huge 45ft+ wooden sailboat (maybe I will still get one), but after seeing how much work and expense is involved to maintain a 22' fiberglass, I'm not sure I want to "upgrade" anytime soon.


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

Well I drive a 112' at work, but I only own a 28'. I'm looking at moving up to a 37 because I want a bigger, more comfortable cockpit to contain the various girlfriends on daysails. I also want room for a real galley, cooking in your lap gets old.


----------



## wright1d (May 21, 2009)

We love our 31 as it has much of the room we have seen on a lot of 34 & 36 foot boats and it works for our family at the moment. While we probably don't need anything bigger I can see us getting something around the 40 mark 5-8yrs down the road.


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

i intend on keeping my nimble 30 express. it is fine for lake superior or ocean sailing. at my age (87) i don't intend to go larger. i can single hand this one OK. i told my youngest daughter i would like to cross the atlantic again in 3 years & she said she would like to come along. the last time it was on a vagabond 42 in 1990 from spain to antigua, but there were 6 of us so watch standing was easy.


----------



## winddancer88 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm happy with my 34 footer, except for headroom, so I'll probably go up a few feet if it'll let me stand up straight (or nearly so). No reason to go bigger than that unless we move aboard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I voted "10 or more feet less" because I need a dinghy.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I started on a 30ft mono, and lived on it for years. Sailed the hell out of S.F. Bay, and cruised Mexico on her. Jumped to a 46ft cat, and love it. If I could get a windfall I would have about 10 more ft. of boat built in Asia, and it would still a cat......*i2f*


----------



## GraceOmallyPirateQueen (Apr 7, 2011)

I've heard "The greatest days in a sailor's life is the day the first boat is bought and the day it's sold." Well, I loved buying my first sailboat, a 21 foot Buccaneer and neither she nor I have worn each other out. So I haven't gotten to the second part of the quote. I am very happy and content with the sailboat I own. Now my apartment? Where I live could change: upgrade to condo, downsize, relocate?


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

My "big boat" is 26' and some change. It's honestly the biggest boat I can afford to take care of so I'm happy. It's trailerable so I don't really have to hire anyone to move it or haul it out. 
It's big enough and comfy enough for my better half and I to do a weekend on. I can take another couple out for a day sail if I want and we'll all still be comfortable. I'm not anywhere that I'd want to spend an entire week on unless I trailered somewhere on a rare occasion, but it'd be doable I guess with a few mods.
She's a good boat. Not too bare, not too excessive, and she's realistic for me. She's not fit for ocean crossings but I don't have any plans to do that in the near future anyway.


----------



## 5hortBu5 (Jul 28, 2010)

My current (first) boat is a wee lil' Oday Javelin. At 14 feet, it would be tough to go down in size.

My reasonable-dream is something bigger, but not huge, and classy and nice, like a Stone Horse. I think 23 from 14 isn't too drastic or scary a bump.


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

currently own a 26' trl sailor, want a 32-36' monohull that will need a mooring or slip.

a big commitment, and step up in prices.

oh, wait... I did purchase a Laser last december, but its just an EXTRA boat, not a replacement.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Two and a half years have passed since this poll was active. Where is everyone now with their "next boat" plans?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I plan to fish with the ladies in ftl's avvy above. Whatever size boat that takes is what I'll get.


----------



## CaptFoolhardy (Sep 5, 2009)

Bene505 said:


> Two and a half years have passed since this poll was active. Where is everyone now with their "next boat" plans?


Unfortunately, still in the planning stage, just like it was two and a half years ago. 

I have a daughter that is about to start college. No room in the budget.

If I could swing it though, I would like to about double in length. I currently sail a Precision 15k, a nice little trailerable I bought to learn on. I've got my eye on a couple of 28 footers, the Sabre and the Islander. Would anyone who is familiar with either of these two boats care to comment regarding the merits of one vs. the other?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

*Next Boat*

I have my eye on the Catalina 355. In five years or so when we're ready to start plans to move up, it'll be on the used boat market.


----------



## lakeharley (Aug 25, 2009)

I just sold a 16' Rebel and bought a 8' (unknown builder). I guess my "next" boat had better be bigger or I'll have to get better at treading water

Lynn


----------



## 224 (Mar 8, 2008)

1


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I checked 10' shorter because I know I won't be going bigger than we have now. When it's time to sell her I envision a nice little boat around 24-30' with sweet lines and easily singlehanded.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Its a little late to join this party as we've already updated but we went from 34' to 41'. Thus far that seems like an excellent size for two plus the occasional guests. Yes I can see the advantages in slightly larger but I'm finding 40ish feet to be quite enought to handle and seriously doubt we'd ever go bigger than this. 

I know a lot of folk find smaller more than adequate but for me/us mid 30s was just a wee bit tight for longer term on board.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm happy with her. But someday I'll downsize.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Can not remember what I voted on......not sure what ever it was will come to be for awhile, at least not with this economic depression going on. Yeah I know, it was "the Great Recession" that ended in June 09..........yeah right!That must be why my biz is at 40-60% of what it was, wifes escrow biz is closing mostly short sale homes.............

IIRC I was in the 4-6 possibly 8' range!

Marty


----------



## SJ34 (Jul 30, 2008)

My boating future is a bit uncertain at the moment. I had a kid graduate from college and another get married just in the past few weeks. My wife and youngest don't seem to be too interested in sailing without the "Brothers' aboard. 

So, I will either be selling the 34' and mostly singlehanding my Cal25 or we will be up-sizing to a 40ish footer for the comfort of the woman on board. This summer will tell the story.


----------



## Nephidoc (Jun 7, 2010)

Currently have a Catalina 250.... Would love to jump up to a 30.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Nephidoc said:


> Currently have a Catalina 250.... Would love to jump up to a 30.


No regrets at all going from a (non-Catalina) 22 to the Catalina 30 even with its age (it's a 1980) and all the problems that a boat that old has.


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

well the 16' is fun but i can't wait for a year or two i just got the 16' and i want to upgrade already. the next sailboat i want to be a weekender and about 22-25'


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Doesn't the whole thing depend on what you currently have and then want your plans are?

My last boat was 39', which was my first boat. My current boat is 43.5' and I don't see any use to go larger considering the plan is for my wife and I (bigger doesn't get me anything except empty space).

I've never even been on a boat less than 33' so just can not understand people looking to move up to say a 30' boat. What does one do on a 30' that they couldn't on a 27' one?


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ironically if the water line length was within a few feet of our 31 loa and draft was a foot deeper I think we'd be all set....but the shoal draft is alot of fun for gunkholing......never realized how peaceful it is off on the flats....


----------



## bornagainsailor (Nov 9, 2010)

very pleased with my 22 foot seafarer which is surprisingly comfortable for coastal cruising around cape cod and the islands (with occasional cruises as far as sag harbor). boat size limited by mooring depth behind summer home (I prefer fixed keel). if I were to consider a larger boat it would be a Dana 24. It would be ideal for coastal cruising and still could be accommodated at our mooring. always nice to dream...


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Don0190 said:


> Doesn't the whole thing depend on what you currently have and then want your plans are?
> 
> My last boat was 39', which was my first boat. My current boat is 43.5' and I don't see any use to go larger considering the plan is for my wife and I (bigger doesn't get me anything except empty space).
> 
> I've never even been on a boat less than 33' so just can not understand people looking to move up to say a 30' boat. *What does one do on a 30' that they couldn't on a 27' one?*



It's called 2 footitis, and it should be obvious what a difference several feet can make. You yourself added 4 feet, and what difference did it make for you?

You can store more stuff. You may get an extra berth, or a larger cockpit. A couple of feet can make one hell of a difference in your comfort, or other needs.......*i2f*


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

What's the saying? "Girls don't lie down in boats they can't stand up in."

Moving up from the 20s to the 30s can have it's advantages.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Bene505 said:


> What's the saying? "Girls don't lie down in boats they can't stand up in."


So I need a boat with at least 5'-4" of "head" room then? 


Someone HAD to see that one ummmm.. better not say that either...:laugher


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

the next one will be 8-10' longer, and hopefully that'll be the last one.....wish me luck.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

2 feet.. Mostly because I have to launch myself, and raise a mast with 2 or 1 person. Finally because there are no travel lifts, and it has to be remain trailerable (and yes I have seen seawards 26, and 32 footers), but again mast raising... fo-get-about-t.

I like the Capri 25 though, for me would be a fun upgrade from the 22. I am not in a hurry though (but if a deal comes along).


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

I went from a 12' sailing dinghy to a 24' sailing outrigger canoe (no accomodations) to a 25' hunter. I just was hanging out in a liveaboard friend's 27 footer, and that two feet really makes a difference. Still not big enough to live aboard during the winter without getting cabin fever though IMHO... I think next for me is a 30-34 footer... with at least 5'4" of "head" room...


----------



## glassdad (Feb 21, 2009)

Next one will be the same length plus or minus 1 foot. I have a Cat 30. I wanted a boat that I could take the whole family out on. It turns out that my older two, now in college, don't want to spend as much time sailing with Dad as they said and the youngest, in high school, is too busy. It is usually just my wife and I. The boat is big enough to go to the islands and spend a week on for two. It works for entertaining two other couples. But it is a perfect size for us two. A bigger boat would be a waste of space and a waste of money.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Since my current boat is 18 feet, it seems like up is the only way to go. I love my Capri 18 and was looking at the Catalina 22 but then the Compac 23 came back into my radar and I'm looking seriously at that. I'm committed to a rented mooring and a trailer boat; it is the cheapest way to get on the water and if money gets really tight I can skip a season and only pay for insurance (umm.. that hasn't happpened yet). :laugher

Catalina makes a good boat for a good price, but the Compac has a salty look that really appeals to me. The price on the Compacs isn't too bad either.

I intend to sail the 18 for 3 more years and then move up. I'd like to develop my skills more on a smaller boat.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

actually the biggest problem with the 24 i have now is lack of headroom in the head.
therefore i need at least 27 ft length for standing headroom may as well go for 30 ft and be done with it.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

How about wider? Does wider count?


----------



## redhead78 (Dec 7, 2009)

I think in the near future I would like to go down from 38' to like 34', with a shallow draft, it would have to be beamy though, easier to sail by myself......Red


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

My next boat will likely be approximately the same length, but will definitely WEIGH less. My boat is 41feet, but weighs as much as some 50' boats. That makes her gear as large, expensive, and as hard to handle as a 50' will all the interior and waterline benefits of a 41'. Hmmm.... 

Of course I chose it that way, all of the negatives are in exchange for a rediculously overbuilt hull. Considering my last boat had the hull crack in a storm and try and sink on me, only to again have the hull fail in the yard I wanted an overbuilt hull.  

Next boat will weight less, as it won't be for offshore, but the current size is just fine. 

Medsailor


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

*An 11 foot jump in size*

When this thread started I had just sold my 25' boat. I had that one 17 years.

I thought I would go boatless, but it turned out I couldn't take it. I broke down and got a 36' boat this spring. I wanted the biggest boat I could feel comfortable with w/o going to electric winches and bow thrusters. Bigger boats are nice, but the forces involved get really big quickly for a 58 year old guy trying to singlehand. 36' and 14,000 lbs has been just right.

GTJ


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Because I live on my boat and would have to sell my boat before I get another boat, the resulting paradox means I will have to keep what I have. So if I can't get a better boat, why not make this one better, which is what I am doing. I try to keep my fantasies from becoming too fantastic which is why I am not standing on the dock lusting after a 90' schooner, but am sitting in the cabin of my 30' cutter.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Bene,

Find me a buyer for BR and I'll downsize to a 30 ft stink pot in a heartbeat.
No raspberries, please. 

P.S. Isn't this sorta like asking a guy what he's looking for in his next wife?


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

An old thread but an interesting conversation and Dog has it right early in the thread, I think. My experience: 35 foot sloop prior to marriage. Towards the end of full time work: 50 cutter. Semi-retirement: 28 sloop. Why? I can hop on and throw up the sails and bash around by myself for several hours or several days. It takes four minutes to get underway. It is MUCH cheaper to maintain, it is simpler, there is less "stuff," projects are fun and appropriate for my level of competence and the size of sails, winches, rudder etc are manageable for an aging geezer.


----------

